# die etwas andere fütterung.



## maritim (11. Aug. 2010)

hallo ihr lieben,

:shockdas video habe ich bei meinem örtlichen koi-händler gefunden.:shock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gfsBhaylaM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Tolles Beispiel wie man es nicht machen soll 
So ziemlich alle Grundregeln im Umgang mit Fischen werden umgangen.
Die armen Tiere, fressen an der frischen Luft und dann ins Wasser gefeuert wie ein Stück Holz. 

No THX


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

heftig , aber hauptsache fressen


----------



## cpt.nemo (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Irgendwie erinnert das mich an Gänsestopfleber.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

An dem Bespiel sieht man mal wieder wie verfressen Kois sind Hauptsache Futter egal wie 

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

hallo leute

entspannt euch mal.

ist das wirklich so grausam ????

meine fressen auch aus der hand . manchmal sind einige so gierig das sie genau

so auf die hand schwimmen.

die hände sind nass....die schleimhäute werden dabei nicht verletzt.

ich sehe das nicht als problem an.

gruss lothar


----------



## doh (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Hey,

also ich seh hier jetzt auch kein Problem, der Fisch kommt ja sogar wieder angeschwommen, dann kann es ihm ja nicht viel ausmachen.
Wie Lothar auch schon schreibt, die Hände sind angefeuchtet.
Also EASY bleiben :smoki

Bzw. was man mit den Burschen alles anstellen kann , hauptsache Futter.

_____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Ich seh das mit dem Werfen auch nicht so eng, aber das Füttern an der Luft find ich schon ein wenig seltsam und ziemlich unnatürlich.
Aber immer noch besser als Wale abschlachten


----------



## LilRainbow (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

an der luft sind sie so oder  so =) .. 
schliesslich is der kopf per hand füttern auch an der Luft nur halt nicht der ganze Fisch 
naja Hauptsache satt macht es ihn


----------



## Cloud (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Hi,
schon etwas merkwürdig, aber so bekommt jeder seine Portion ab 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## maritim (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

wenn ich mir überlege, das unsere koi manchmal halb auf dem teichrand liegen, wenn sie mal wieder ullas lieblingspflanzen ein kopf kürzer machen:evil, dann futtern sie auch außerhalb vom wasser.
wenn der koi darauf keinen bock hätte, dann würde er sicher nicht wieder zu dem züchter schwimmen.

das video hatte ich ja auf der homepage von dem örtlichen koi-händler gefunden.
sollte eigentlich eine werbung für den züchter sein, das seine koi extrem zutraulich sind.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Tagchen 

Ich finde es auch undramatisch mit der Fütterung, er wird das wohl kaum andauernd machen.   Wie ich gemerkt habe ist das bei verfressenen Koi gar nicht mal so schwer, irgendwie machen die fast alles mit 

Viel Interssanter sind die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen hier und bei deinem Posting bei koi.de.


----------



## hoboo34 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Also so richtig glauben kann ich nicht was man hier von Teich- und Fischbesitzern liest 

Wie man einen Fisch korrekt zurücksetzt sollte man wissen:
In den "hohlen Händen" ins Wasser setzen und warten bis er von alleine losschwimmt. PUNKT. So und nicht anderst. Und das hat durchaus seinen Sinn und Zweck.
Da heulen manche hier rum weil der Fisch quer oder sonstwie komisch schwimmt...aber auch hier kann ursächlich die falsche Behandlung sein. So ein "Aufschlag" auf dem Wasser ist für einen Fisch nicht ohne und kann zu erheblichen Verletzungen führen.
Springt doch einfach mal selber aus 20 Meter und klatscht unkontrolliert ins Wasser 

Zur "Frischluftfütterung": Ob es ihnen Spaß macht können sie uns leider nicht mitteilen. Fakt ist, es ist ein Fisch lebt im Wasser und ist somit ausgelegt für ein Leben im Wasser.
Ihr könnt ja mal eure Pizza unter Wasser essen. Überleben tun wir es, sonderlich Spaß macht es sicherlich nicht.

Um ehrlich zu sein, so mancher der keine Ahnung von Fischhaltung und / oder -zucht hat sollte sich und den Tieren einen Gefallen tun und sie in professionelle Hände geben.

So, ich habe fertig.


----------



## maritim (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Viel Interssanter sind die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen hier und bei deinem Posting bei koi.de.



zwei foren = zwei welten.

ot an:
muss aber offen sagen, das mein herz fürs hobby-gartenteich. de forum schlägt.
hatte lange zeit nichts mehr bei koi.de geschrieben und gelesen....momentan gibt es   zwei interessante themen, wo auch "recht" sachlich diskutiert wird und darum bin ich dort auch etwas aktiver geworden.
wenn sich die ersten wieder die  einschlagen, bin ich wieder wech.
ot aus


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Mensch Peter 

Du musst dich bestimmt nicht rechtfertigen in welchen Foren du tippers  zumal du ja auch immer Klasse Beiträge verfasst


----------



## elkop (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

genau das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht.


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*



LilRainbow schrieb:


> an der luft sind sie so oder  so =) ..
> schliesslich is der kopf per hand füttern auch an der Luft nur halt nicht der ganze Fisch
> naja Hauptsache satt macht es ihn



hehe, wenn koi satt werden würden.. 

das mit dem werfen sieht zwar schlimm aus, aber beim angeln werden kleine fische ja auch "reingeschmissen"


----------



## danyvet (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

angeln ist aber prinzipiell was abzulehnendes 
außer man hat Hunger und isst den Fisch dann. Auch darüber lässt sich natürlich endlos diskutieren.
Aber Sportfischen ist echt was schreckliches. Alleine das Wort! 

 finde aber auch, dass es nicht so schlimm sein wird für den Fisch. Manche Fische springen ja von selbst aus dem Wasser (sh. __ Moderlieschen). Und auf dem Video hat der Wurf nicht so arg hoch und weit ausgesehen


----------



## maritim (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Mensch Peter
> 
> Du musst dich bestimmt nicht rechtfertigen in welchen Foren du tippers





elkop schrieb:


> genau das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht.



hallo ihr zwei,

klang es wie eine rechtfertigung? so war es aber nicht gedacht.

sollte eigentlich ein kompliment an das forum, user und das tolle hobby-gartenteich.de team sein.


----------



## buddler (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*



danyvet schrieb:


> angeln ist aber prinzipiell was abzulehnendes
> außer man hat Hunger und isst den Fisch dann. Auch darüber lässt sich natürlich endlos diskutieren.
> Aber Sportfischen ist echt was schreckliches. Alleine das Wort!
> 
> finde aber auch, dass es nicht so schlimm sein wird für den Fisch. Manche Fische springen ja von selbst aus dem Wasser (sh. __ Moderlieschen). Und auf dem Video hat der Wurf nicht so arg hoch und weit ausgesehen


liebe danyvet!
was ist denn so grausames am angeln???????????
schon mal drüber nachgedacht,wer die gewässer hegt und pflegt?
wer für den besatz und dessen erhalt zuständig ist?wer jährlich für mehrere zehntausend euronen die jeweiligen gewässer besetzt?
wer sich um wasserqualität und um den müll anderer lieber bürger kümmert?
wer sich um den erhalt von vogelschutzgebieten und naturschutzgebieten kümmert?

die bösen angler
so manches gewässer wäre ohne deren einsatz schon nicht mehr existent.
egal............
übrigens,wenns dem fisch nicht schmecken oder gefallen würde käme er bestimmt nicht wieder zurück.
in dem sinne
petri heil
jörg


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

Hallo Jörg,

ich meinte ja das Sportfischen, wo die Leut einfach nur Fischen, nicht weil sie gern Fisch essen, sondern einfach nur um sich irgendwie zu beweisen und "besser als die anderen" zu sein. Die Fische werden da ja oft wieder zurück geworfen, mit einer supertollen Verletzung im Rachen, bzw. schneiden sie die Schnur ab, wenn der Haken steckt. Das find ich schon grausam. Und die Gewässer hegen und pflegen bräuchte man nicht, wenn nicht extra für die Fischer Fischteiche angelegt würden, die Fische dafür gezüchtet werden, damit die Angler wieder um die Wette fischen können. Irgendwie find ich das.... weiß nicht... nicht ok.
Wie gesagt, wenn du an ein natürliches Gewässer gehst, wo die Fische quasi "von natur aus" schon drinnen sind, und du dir dein Mittagessen fängst, is nix dagegen einzuwenden. Vorausgesetzt, der Fisch muss nicht lang zappeln oder qualvoll an der Luft ersticken. Solche gibts ja auch, die den Fisch nicht gleich erschlagen, oder ihn in einen Wasserbehälter geben bis sie zu Hause sind und ihn dann erst töten.

und das mit dem Müll der anderen lieben Bürger...das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. Das versteh ich auch nicht, wieso die ihre Plastikflaschen und Bierdosen einfach dort fallen lassen, wo sie sie ausgetrunken haben. Um meinen Müll braucht sich jedenfalls kein Fischer zu kümmern  den entsorg ich schon selbst dort, wo er hin gehört


----------



## buddler (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: die etwas andere fütterung.*

an diesen ..ich hab aber mehr fisch als du..wettbewerben hab ich in all den jahren niemals teilgenommen.das ist nix für mich.obwohl hier die gefangenen fische auch sinnvoll im nahen tierpark an hungriges getier verfüttert wird.
für mich ist noch kein fisch gestorben.da ich eh nur auf karpfen angel,gehts bis jetzt jedem gefangenen tier nach einem foto wieder gut.selbst die einstichstelle am maul wird pfleglich mit gewissen mittelchen verarztet.kescher und abhakmatte wären selbst für empfindliche babypopos geeignet
ok,ich weiß schon wie du das gemeint hast,war auch nicht böse gemeint.
es gibt nun mal im leben immer die zwei seiten einer medaille.
gruß jörg


----------

